# Are two-year contracts a requirement now?



## brocks (Feb 11, 2013)

I used Dish ten years ago and DirectTV after that, then switched to cable last year. The cable service and DVR were both awful, and the only reason I stayed with it was the very low price I got for the first year. But now the year is up, and they are raising their price to about the same as the satellite companies, so I want to switch back.

Problem is, I plan to move this year, and from what I found by looking at their websites, both Dish and DirectTV now seem to require a two-year commitment. Googling around I found something called Flex, which is evidently a 3rd party vendor for Dish, but I'd rather deal direct. So my questions are:

1) Is there a way to get satellite service direct from Dish or DTV without a contract longer than six months?

2) If not, does moving to a new address allow you to terminate without penalty? I don't know whether I'll be able to continue service at the new address, because I might move into an apt while I'm looking for a house.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Directv requires a 2 year contract.

They will give you a free move once a year. You have to complete 12 months prior to each move. Otherwise there will be a hefty fee.

Moving to an address where you can't receive service will not automaticly release you from your contract. 

You would be better off waiting till you reach your finnal destination before ordering Directv. Unless you just like spending hours on the phone and stress.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you can't get LOS, they will release you from the contract. Having said that, it still may be best to wait if you'll be moving within the first year, as I don't think you can use the Mover's Connection in the first year. This is for DirecTV, Dish may be different, including the contract. I know in the past they had some odd policies, like wanting you to mail back the LNB.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Flex is available through DISH and is Retailers. It requires a $199 non-refundable activation fee and the purchase of equipment, $49 to $449 for the primary receiver. It includes installation. It does not require a term commitment or a cancellation fee.


----------



## brocks (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I guess I have to stick with cable for now, because the fees are too high with Flex.


----------



## donalddickerson2005 (Feb 13, 2012)

brocks said:


> Thanks for the responses. I guess I have to stick with cable for now, because the fees are too high with Flex.


DirecTV and dish have always been 2 year contracts. The reason local cable can give you a month to month is because that is the only way people will get there products. Cable lacks a lot of what DirecTV and dish can give you.


----------



## knot (Feb 4, 2010)

I purchased my receiver and dish from a dealer on ebay. I installed it and called dish to activate. I pay monthly with no contract.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

knot;3182219 said:


> I purchased my receiver and dish from a dealer on ebay. I installed it and called dish to activate. I pay monthly with no contract.


Chances are you purchased a leased unit and are under contract.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

donalddickerson2005 said:


> DirecTV and dish have always been 2 year contracts. The reason local cable can give you a month to month is because that is the only way people will get there products. Cable lacks a lot of what DirecTV and dish can give you.


Not "always" ... 18 month contracts used to be the norm. Now both services offer 24 month contracts. You do not have to sign a 24 month contract with DISH, but if you do not you have to pay for everything (no discounted equipment or install).



Scott Kocourek said:


> Chances are you purchased a leased unit and are under contract.


No ... There are plenty of DISH receivers that could be purchased, self installed and activated without contract. Even the most recent can be purchased outright.


----------



## knot (Feb 4, 2010)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Chances are you purchased a leased unit and are under contract.


That would be incorrect. I purchased the receiver new and is listed as owned on my account.


----------



## donalddickerson2005 (Feb 13, 2012)

James Long said:


> Not "always" ... 18 month contracts used to be the norm. Now both services offer 24 month contracts. You do not have to sign a 24 month contract with DISH, but if you do not you have to pay for everything (no discounted equipment or install).
> 
> No ... There are plenty of DISH receivers that could be purchased, self installed and activated without contract. Even the most recent can be purchased outright.


That is the same for DirecTV also if you want to pay for everything go on. But I for 1 don't mind the contract since I am not going anywhere else anytime soon.


----------



## spikor (Aug 12, 2008)

I know this might be a Dish Related comment but goes along with a 24 Month / 2 year Commitment. I own my own receivers a 722K a 222K and another 222K and Dish and LNB. Eventhough I own everything. I WAS Still LOCKED into a 2 Year Contract with the FREE HD for Life Package. I told them since I owned everything I did not have a Commitment and they said YES I was LOCKED in for 2 Years DUE to the FREE HD for Life Package. I was going to Cancel and Leave for Numberous reasons Last June the 722K had to be reset numberous times Daily and one 222K as well. I was also getting the annoying lost Satellite Signal Messages and WAS going to Cancel since I owned everything and have NO Contract. BUT they told me since I do own everything I could not DUE to being LOCKED in to a 2 year Contract by taking the FREE HD for Life Package. It is up in April 2013 so I will CANCEL in May 2013 to be 2 years PLUS 1 Month so there will be NO Conflicts that I broke the Contract too early. I was told when I do cancel that I would be sent Boxes to return the Equipment and I told them what do you all not understand I own everything. I own my own Receivers. I own my own Dish and I own my own LNB ( or Nose Piece )you are not getting anything in return. And it does also show up as OWNED in the Status as Owned or Leased.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

donalddickerson2005 said:


> DirecTV and dish have always been 2 year contracts. .


Not True! Prior to 2006

SD non DVRs where 12 month commitments, and 18 months on Advanced equipment. Only when the New lease rule went into effect( March 2006 ) did the 24 month commitment become standard on advanced equipment.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

damondlt said:


> Not True! Prior to 2006
> 
> SD non DVRs where 12 month commitments, and 18 months on Advanced equipment. Only when the New lease rule went into effect( March 2006 ) did the 24 month commitment become standard.


Don't they have SD boxes with a 12 month commitment anymore or did that changed? because last time I called (last year when i added receivers) I remember them saying 12 months for regular SD boxes non dvrs and 24 months advanced receiver.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

spikor said:


> I know this might be a Dish Related comment but goes along with a 24 Month / 2 year Commitment. I own my own receivers a 722K a 222K and another 222K and Dish and LNB. Eventhough I own everything. I WAS Still LOCKED into a 2 Year Contract with the FREE HD for Life Package. I told them since I owned everything I did not have a Commitment and they said YES I was LOCKED in for 2 Years DUE to the FREE HD for Life Package. I was going to Cancel and Leave for Numberous reasons Last June the 722K had to be reset numberous times Daily and one 222K as well. I was also getting the annoying lost Satellite Signal Messages and WAS going to Cancel since I owned everything and have NO Contract. BUT they told me since I do own everything I could not DUE to being LOCKED in to a 2 year Contract by taking the FREE HD for Life Package. It is up in April 2013 so I will CANCEL in May 2013 to be 2 years PLUS 1 Month so there will be NO Conflicts that I broke the Contract too early. I was told when I do cancel that I would be sent Boxes to return the Equipment and I told them what do you all not understand I own everything. I own my own Receivers. I own my own Dish and I own my own LNB ( or Nose Piece )you are not getting anything in return. And it does also show up as OWNED in the Status as Owned or Leased.


Wow just the free hd for life locks you in for 24 month commitment? Even though you own everything else. How about canceling FHDFL and just paying $10 monthly fee.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> Don't they have SD boxes with a 12 month commitment anymore or did that changed? because last time I called (last year when i added receivers) I remember them saying 12 months for regular SD boxes non dvrs and 24 months advanced receiver.


Yes Standard boxes are still 12 months.
I edited my post to be more clear.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

acostapimps said:


> Wow just the free hd for life locks you in for 24 month commitment? Even though you own everything else. How about canceling FHDFL and just paying $10 monthly fee.


There are three ways of getting HD Free for Life on DISH.
1) Grandfathering: Be a person who subscribed to HD+Platinum HD when Free HD was introduced. Those subscribers were converted to Free HD plus what is now the Blockbuster Movie Pack. No further commitment is needed.
2) Commit to 24 months, autopay and paperless billing. Most new subscribers get HD Free for life with this commitment (since they are already committing to 24 months to get their install it is not a big issue).
3) Pay $99 (effectively 10 months of $10 HD) and have no additional commitment or autopay/paperless requirements.

If the customer CHOOSES to make a commitment to get Free HD it is their choice.


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

samrs;3179067 said:


> Directv requires a 2 year contract.
> 
> They will give you a free move once a year. You have to complete 12 months prior to each move. Otherwise there will be a hefty fee.
> 
> ...


I should.probably elaborate on this.. You are not guaranteed a free move once a year. Your move cost is based on tenure, payment history, account status, level if service, etc. I have seen customers with 3yrs service with shaky pay history pay more than a 1yr cust with perfect.history so it varies by account. But as.it says you can.qualify for 1 move at a reduced.rate.a.year


----------

